# Article on pro haunt operators



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

May be of interest.....

http://www.aolnews.com/article/behi...ird-world-of-haunted-house-operators/19657747


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great article!


----------

